
A.I. predicts widespread legalization of Marijuana - Cortexia
http://unu.ai/legalization/
======
amperexorange
Very cool article. Sitting here in CA, it seems that the tide really has
turned on this one.

The medicinal loophole was always a "paper bag for drugs" that compelled
people to lie to doctors in order to obtain prescriptions for things that
should never have been illegal.

Now with Prop 64 being widely supported, the state should finally start to see
revenue from marijuana, reversing the decisions of a costly - and fruitless -
war on drugs that began almost a century ago.

I'll be curious to see if the Swarm's skepticism in the Bible Belt's states
proves accurate.

